# scoop



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

I am looking for the hood scoop off of the 86 generations turbo z. If anyone knows of one can you please let me know. thank you...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You mean the 84-85 Z31 300ZXT hood scoop. Look on Ebay, go to junkyards, or just look around. There is also the 200ZR-II hood scoop.

http://www.garymolitor.com/scoop/nissan_300zx_replica_200zr_hood_.htm


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I was going to suggest the 200ZR scoop off of z31.com but I didn't figure he wanted that style. But if you are interested in looking it's in the news on the right of www.z31.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah the hood scoop was removed in the 86 and up cars when it was found to pretty much only be a factory rice application and didn't do what it was supposed to do. Which was cool the turbine side of the turbo. Which would probably mess with the turbine efficiency, and would probably cause stress fractures (Cool air / insanely hot surface = BAD)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Isn't that also why you should just run with only a downpipe? Sorry for the OT post no thread jacking intended.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have an extra scoop. PM or E-mail me. [email protected]


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You mean the 84-85 Z31 300ZXT hood scoop. Look on Ebay, go to junkyards, or just look around. There is also the 200ZR-II hood scoop.
> 
> http://www.garymolitor.com/scoop/nissan_300zx_replica_200zr_hood_.htm


Personally I like the Celica GT4 scoop better. It's bigger, too.


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

Email sent Z31


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Isn't that also why you should just run with only a downpipe? Sorry for the OT post no thread jacking intended.


no kidding...... the sound of that car puts a peterbilt to shame and it makes a darn good leaf blower too :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, are you going to put a Z31 scoop on a Sentra Spec-V?


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah the hood scoop was removed in the 86 and up cars when it was found to pretty much only be a factory rice application and didn't do what it was supposed to do. Which was cool the turbine side of the turbo. Which would probably mess with the turbine efficiency, and would probably cause stress fractures (Cool air / insanely hot surface = BAD)


The reason was the 84-85 Turbo cars had a differn't Turbo. The early Turbo was water cooled while the later one was oil cooled. They used the scoop to help aid the water cooling. You will also find these turbos had a higher output factory than the later ones. However when you put on a boost controller it dosent matter anymore. Another reason is that a turbo was considered to be a Emission help by US standards? So it had to last 50k miles or the factory had to warrenty it. So this was a little more insurance for Turbo life!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

EZDUZIT said:


> The reason was the 84-85 Turbo cars had a differn't Turbo. The early Turbo was water cooled while the later one was oil cooled. They used the scoop to help aid the water cooling. You will also find these turbos had a higher output factory than the later ones. However when you put on a boost controller it dosent matter anymore. Another reason is that a turbo was considered to be a Emission help by US standards? So it had to last 50k miles or the factory had to warrenty it. So this was a little more insurance for Turbo life!


84 = T3 = ~6.7psi = oil and air cooled.
85-87 = T3 = ~6.7psi = oil and water cooled.
88-89 = T25 = ~4psi = oil and water cooled.

There were no extra warranties on the turbos. They are NOT considered emissions helpers. Noise reducers, maybe. But they do NOT help emissions.


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

Whats up AZ, I know you are the almighty on these cars, but every turbo car had this same problem in the late 70's and early 80's. Buick had the hardest time of them all. The US govenment said it would help aid in burning off unused fuel. So they concidered it a emissions control device( which it was not, I agree) So to make the turbos live longer they tried to keep them extra cool as to not burn up faster.
Ohh and by the way my 84Turbo is water cooled, Oil lubricated,and air cooled. Factory?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Not factory. The original owner probably burned it up within his warranty period. The TSB stated to replace it with a water cooled variety just like the 85s. So you have water lines running down from the throttle body to the turbo and back up to a coolant line that goes back around and behind the plenum, right? Neither my AE, nor the spare 84T motor I picked up had these lines. And the fiche shows no such application for the 84 build dates.

I would be very curious to see this thing where the US Government calls it an emissions device. Because they aren't concerned about things work. They are only concened about what comes out of the tail pipe. And only in those areas that require emissions tests.

The problems with turbos is that they cause the cars to need more fuel to burn and thus create more emissions. If they were considered emissions devices, then there would be separate standards for turbos and non turbos. There would also be checks in place to confirm the turbos are functioning properly. And if they truely existed or not. Which, owning an non-turbo and a turbo of the same year and having emissions tests, there is no such differentiation. They both have to conform to the same standards.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum is correct. 84 turbos were only oil and air cooled. It is the same T3 that was used on the 280ZXT. EZDUZIT someone before you replaced the turbocharger for a water cooled unit. 85-87 have the water and oil cooled T3 whereas after that a T25 was used until the Z31 chasis ended in 89.

Turbochargers are not "emmisions help" devices, and I don't know where you pulled that one from.


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> AZ-ZBum is correct. 84 turbos were only oil and air cooled. It is the same T3 that was used on the 280ZXT. EZDUZIT someone before you replaced the turbocharger for a water cooled unit. 85-87 have the water and oil cooled T3 whereas after that a T25 was used until the Z31 chasis ended in 89.
> 
> Turbochargers are not "emmisions help" devices, and I don't know where you pulled that one from.


Cuz, I am not just talking out of my arse here. I read about this somewhere else talking about turbo cars in general. I personally do not believe that a Turbo is a emission device OK! I'm only stating what I have read about this. As far my Turbo is concered yes it was rtrofitted with the later turbo. My brother has an 85 with the same lines. Thanks for the input though. If we all knew everything we wouldn't need these Forums Right?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

EZDUZIT said:


> Cuz, I am not just talking out of my arse here. I read about this somewhere else talking about turbo cars in general. I personally do not believe that a Turbo is a emission device OK! I'm only stating what I have read about this.


You read it "somewhere". YOU don't even believe it. But you're still posting it as truth/fact. Sorry. Not buying it. Find us a link or upload a scan of the article (include the publication you got the article from so others can find it). But until then, I'm just going to have to go with calling it a hazy memory.

I'm not calling you a liar. I'm just saying our memories don't always remember things correctly. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

Thats a big 10-4


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Dude, are you going to put a Z31 scoop on a Sentra Spec-V?


I dont have the spec anymore she is totalled. Its for my syclone


----------

